# WTB Daiwa Grandwave 20



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for checking closets LOL?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

:fishing:you really should just sell me that 30


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I will promise you this if I ever do it's yours !!! You would think somebody would have a 20 they don't use ?


----------

